# vmmon struct mm_struct has no member named dumpable

## pgf

I just rebuilt my 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 kernel to change a parameter and of course had to rerun vmware-config.pl. That failed (silently) to rebuild vmmon,ko. When I dug into it more I found that the build was failing as follows:

```

# make

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /opt/vmware/server/lib/modules/source/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

/opt/vmware/server/lib/modules/source/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function 'LinuxDriver_Ioctl':

/opt/vmware/server/lib/modules/source/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1659: error: 'struct mm_struct' has no member named 'dumpable'

make[2]: *** [/opt/vmware/server/lib/modules/source/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/opt/vmware/server/lib/modules/source/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

```

This look similar to bug 190987, which was marked resolved in vmware-modules-1.0.0.16-r1 (if I am reading it correctly). Unfortunately I can't seem to emerge this ebuild:

```

# emerge -av =app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16-r1 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16-r1 [1.0.0.15-r1] 0 kB 

[blocks B     ] >=app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16 (is blocking app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.5.80187)

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade, 1 block), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

According to Portage, app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.5.80187 is the latest available. What now???

----------

## guruvan

first off.....to ensure that you don't have to remake those modules for a simple change make certain that the `uname -r` of the new kernel build is the same as the previous one. 

I've gotten also into the habit of temporarily moving /lib/modules/* somewhere safe when I run the emerge. If the stuff actually emerges, it looks through the ENTIRE /lib/modules dir and whacks the first set of vmware modules it sees, thus hosing kernel after kernel.. errr......

check the vmware overlay, the vmware-modules ebuilds in the portage tree are not working so good for me - at least, not in conjunction with the ebuilds for vmware-workstation and vmware-server. Near as I can tell, the modules ebuilds are being written for single versions of the vmware product suite. (server2 has the same blocks set......only accepts the one version.) 

if you add the overlay, and then unmerge what you have, then emerge server and modules-1.0.0.17-r1 , you should be going. if not, most likely you have a syslog error vmmon version mismatch expecting XXX got YYY. that's an easy fix.

FWIW - I have server-2.0/modules-1.0.0.18 and 2.6.24-zen3 running together, and the gentoo and windows VMs perform quite nicely. People are complaining about the Web interface, but I though it worked pretty well (well, for a web interface) 

I've been compiling stuff pretty solid on that VM for the last week. Little bit of a clocking issue, but not too bad (I have a fix for it, but I gotta reboot....not today) No severe performance issues that I see. 

I'm not going back to the old version. I am still trying to get the VIconsole working.....

(the vmware modules thing is driving me NUTS) If you still don't got it lemme know.

----------

## pgf

Thanks for the response.

 *guruvan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've gotten also into the habit of temporarily moving /lib/modules/* somewhere safe when I run the emerge. If the stuff actually emerges, it looks through the ENTIRE /lib/modules dir and whacks the first set of vmware modules it sees, thus hosing kernel after kernel.. errr......
> 
> 

 

I have done that on occasion, but it is almost as irritating as rebuilding all the time. Either way it sucks

 *guruvan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> check the vmware overlay
> 
> 

 

Where is this overlay?

<EDIT>

Never mind -- 

```

layman -L

...lots of stuff

* vmware                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

```

----------

## pgf

Aarrrrggghhh!

```

 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -avt vmware-server

 * Overlay eclasses override eclasses from PORTDIR:

 * 

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/vmware/eclass/vmware.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/vmware/eclass/vmware-mod.eclass'

 * 

 These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.5.80187  0 kB [1]

[ebuild     UD]  app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 [1.0.0.17-r1] 0 kB [1]

Total: 2 packages (1 downgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware

```

It still wants to downgrade vmware-,modules. I must be doing something wrong - I am not a frequent user of layman or overlays

----------

## guruvan

no you're doing fine - the stuff that surrounds you is not.

Let's sort this out.....like I said, the ebuild maintainer seems to be hard coding the vmmon version by setting 

```
VMWARE_VER="VME_S1B1"
```

in the vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1.ebuild

That's the version that _should_ work. (provided vmware has not changed the VMEversion for 1.05.

vmware-modules-1.0.0.17-r1 are set to 

```
VMWARE_VER="VME_V6"
```

Those are for Workstation V6.xx

vmware-modules-1.0.0.18 (from portage tree) ARE GONE! Where'd this ebuild go? Boy AM I GLAD I SAVED THAT. (server2 only works with those plus my own patches. (errr..)

the 1.0.0.15-r1 ebuild sets the (probably) correct version (S1B1) which sets the correct VMMON number (138,161,167,187 are current workstation & server numbers)

move your current modules, and then 

emerge -av =vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1

emerge -av =vmware-server-1.05.80187

I running a big emerge right now on the only host I could straight emerge this stuff on. (I can't break the bare metal today......so I'm gonna run the ebuilds manually to get them compiled

1.0.0.15-r1 compiles against my zen5 (MS Mantra here.....If it compiles, ship it.)

1.0.0.15-r1 against 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 (ugh back in a sec slow network-----hang on another few....gotta run a quick generic make in the 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 dir) looked like they compiled.

check your side with those modules & let's see where you get.....

This is a frustrating process, but I think I have it....I'll be able 

meanwhile, back at the ok corral.....I can't get bugzilla to recognize me. -EDIT OR my keyboard/brain interface!

----------

## guruvan

ok just posted the same in another thread. 

1.0.0.15-r1 from the overlay works with 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 

1.0.0.16-r1 from the overlay works with 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 

1.0.0.17-r1 from the overlay works with 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 

ok. I meant COMPILES. I can try to load these all up later tonight

----------

## pgf

 *guruvan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> move your current modules, and then 
> 
> emerge -av =vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1
> ...

 

Okay - I had vmware-modules-1.0.0.17-r1 installed, so I backed up //lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/misc/ into a tarball then:

```

emerge -av =vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1

emerge -av =vmware-server-1.0.5.80187

```

Both emerge'd cleanly. Now what?

----------

## guruvan

back the /lib/modules up an extra time!!

emerge vmware-server-console

you'll probably have to run 

/opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl 

/opt/vmware/server/console/bin/vmware-config-server-console.pl

fire it up!  there's a /etc/init.d/vmware to start the modules (and autostart VMs if you choose) 

then you'll run /opt/vmware/server/console/vmware-server-console

once you build a VM I highly recommend (for non-windows VMs) the open-vm-tools be emerged on the guest. Those are public source & should go on the guest without a hitch. (I can't just click on "install vmware tools" for a linux guest....works for windows guests) 

here's a few clues to getting it to run. These are specifically for server2.x BUT I figured that out by installing 1.04 first. 

(follow the vmware instructions FIRST, and the refer to my notes if things are fully running)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-674321-highlight-.html

----------

## pgf

 *guruvan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> back the /lib/modules up an extra time!!
> 
> emerge vmware-server-console
> ...

 

Done

 *guruvan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl 
> 
> /opt/vmware/server/console/bin/vmware-config-server-console.pl
> ...

 

Done

 *guruvan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fire it up!  there's a /etc/init.d/vmware to start the modules (and autostart VMs if you choose) 
> 
> 

 

Failed as before: 

```

<config dialogue stuff>

 * Starting VMware services:                                              [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                              [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                    [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                     [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                     [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                           [ !! ]

```

Not quite sure why that was supposed to work since it just ended up with the same versions of vmware-server and vmware-modules as I started with. Don't get me wrong -- I really appreciate the help, but did we miss a step? The original problem was that /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl silently fails to build vmmon and vmnet, and as far as I can tell that is still happening. I believe that /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl should recompile those modules but does not. When I try to do it by hand using the ones in /opt/vmware/server/lib/modules/source/ they fail as described above.

----------

## guruvan

ok maybe I misread something?  I may have missed something between what we discussed 

here [url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641132-highlight-.html

[/url] Take a look at that. I'm off to hunt another patch & grab a fresh sync of the tree, I need to make sure that I 've got the right copies of the ebuilds since I discovered that I hacked a couple things (& had forgotten that I'd done so.)

put up some from /var/log/messages and whatever from startup that might be in /var/log/vmware/hostd.log that show where you started the services so we know why if fails.

----------

## guruvan

You may need to check the the modules ebuild against the server ebuild. Ive not done so yet. I need some rest & then I will resync & sort out where we are, and maybe get a chance to roll out another box, and see what works. I'm about to roll out a bunch of upgrades & need to do this all anyhow. [edit - everything seems to take longer than originally anticipated..any project is going to require at least a few trips to the software store.]

The VMWARE_VER in the modules build hard sets the VMMON_VERSION in the vmmon-only/......../iocontrols_compat.h 

The server ebuild  may or may not specify the correct version of the modules (esp if the are any differences between overlay and main tree) 

you can edit the ebuild (making sure the thing specifies the version of the modules you decide should go) then you'd have to do (form the dire the ebuilds are that you edit) 

```
ebuild ./[editedfilename].ebuild digest
```

if you're still having a time, send me your kernel .config (in a pm...) and I will see what happens with it over here.

----------

## pgf

 *guruvan wrote:*   

> ok maybe I misread something?  I may have missed something between what we discussed 
> 
> here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641132-highlight-.html
> 
> 

 

I can see the confusion, but that was not me! 

To reset: I have had vmware installed for a long time. I am (and have been for a while) running vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 and vmware-server-1.0.5.80187 on kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3. I had to rebuild my kernel for a small change to the cpufreqd stuff and after the rebuild I had the usual problem of having to also run /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl because the modules no longer matched the kernel. I have not been able to run vmware since. After some digging I found that /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl appeared to not be rebuilding the vmmon.ko and vmnet.ko modules. I found the module sources in /opt/vmware/server/lib/modules/source/ and tried to build them manually using these but that failed on the mm_struct error (bug 190987).

Here is the output:

```

# /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                              [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                              [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                    [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                     [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                     [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                           [ !! ]

```

and the /var/messages output:

```

Apr  2 14:46:49 pfarr pnp: Device 00:0c activated.

Apr  2 14:46:49 pfarr parport_pc 00:0c: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

Apr  2 14:46:49 pfarr pnp: Device 00:0c disabled.

Apr  2 14:46:49 pfarr vmware-start: Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background) done

Apr  2 14:46:49 pfarr vmware-start: Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background) done

Apr  2 14:47:00 pfarr VMware[init]: /dev/vmnet8: No such device or address

Apr  2 14:47:00 pfarr VMware[init]: /dev/vmnet1: No such device or address

```

lsmod shows no vmmon or vmnet modules loaded and there is nothing new in dmesg.

----------

## guruvan

ok, I'm going to resync my tree & see what that says. (I did not have a fresh one all day yesterday...) I will also go grab a copy of the new 1.05 server. 

I don't really have much luck with the straght out the box vmware stuff. and for whatever reason, I haven't had the stuff out of portage or the overlay work everytime either. 

I make sure the ebuild for the modules & product agree. (I can help with this) 

I mostly use the overlay to install the modules & product. I usually wind up doing this very manually, using the ebuild command rather than the emerge command. I edit the code in between stages. diff diff, Hack Hack, edit compile and (hopefully) back to work. 

I install the modules first then the product. (or leave the product installed and re run the ebuild for the modules) the and only then do I run and vmware-whatever.config.pl That will not compile modules for you. 

It's a lot of work, but mostly that's been figuring out how to workaround portage and vmware-config.pl. I will make up some modules and put up a what I did to get them a little later.

----------

## guruvan

I ran some test builds last night and got good compilations from all the modules sets against several different 2.6.23,24,and25 series kernels. I was unable to compile a server2 series (1.0.0.1 :Cool:  against any kernel. I will test these module sets as soon as possible. If anyone has a .config for a given kernel, I'll be happy to add it to another test build (and send the bins back to you for testing as I don't have server1.0X handy yet)

----------

